# Fulcrum Racing Wheels - Special Spoke Size?



## turbomatic73 (Jan 22, 2004)

I just took order of some Fulcrum Racing wheels and after a spin around the block the front wheel needs a tiny adjustment. Put it in my truing stand and come to find out the nipples are some non-standard size <sigh>. None of my wrenches fit--black, green, red. Anyone know what size spoke wrench I need? Is there some proprietary Fulcrum wrench I need to source?

THANKS!


----------



## George M (Sep 25, 2008)

I use the black one for my race 3s


----------



## dcgriz (Feb 13, 2011)

Yes, it should have been included with the wheels if you bought them new.


----------



## George M (Sep 25, 2008)

All I got with mine was the magnet .


----------



## turbomatic73 (Jan 22, 2004)

I got them from ebay--new bike takeoff, so nothing but the wheels. The Park black wrench definitely doesn't fit--too small. Digital caliper says the nipples are 4.0-something...wondering if the Park blue wrench will work? It says for nipples 3.96...close enough maybe?


----------



## George M (Sep 25, 2008)

Ask them, but they make several racing wheels so you'll have to know which ones .

FULCRUM Wheels - Contacts


----------



## turbomatic73 (Jan 22, 2004)

Sent them an email yesterday. Sorry--should have specified in the original post - These are the 2014 *Racing 5's. *


----------



## turbomatic73 (Jan 22, 2004)

OK...got it sorted. In case anyone reads this thread in the future it's the Park SW-3 wrench (the blue one).


----------



## George M (Sep 25, 2008)

They must have changed the nipples or spokes, or both. I had 5s and I used the black one . Anyhow thanks for the update and glad to see you got it squared away.


----------



## Bridgestone (Sep 6, 2007)

George M said:


> They must have changed the nipples or spokes, or both. I had 5s and I used the black one . Anyhow thanks for the update and glad to see you got it squared away.


My 2012 5's take the black park tool also.


----------



## hchan (Aug 19, 2010)

I'm looking to buy the same wheel set and was wondering how much you paid, and from where?...2014 Racing 5's


----------



## headloss (Mar 3, 2013)

George M said:


> They must have changed the nipples or spokes, or both. I had 5s and I used the black one . Anyhow thanks for the update and glad to see you got it squared away.


Complete redesign when they moved to an asymmetric rear wheel. Some of the older models had the 2:1 spoke ratio while they are currently equal on both sides.



hchan said:


> I'm looking to buy the same wheel set and was wondering how much you paid, and from where?...2014 Racing 5's



Ribble or Wiggle.


----------

